# Driver Cancelations



## transport1980 (Sep 11, 2014)

I just want to make sure I understand this correctly.

So if I am picking up a rider, and they cancel the ride after me spending 5 minutes traveling to them, I will get paid $5 if it is not their first cancelation.

If I arrive at a rider and press arrived and no one shows, I wait five minutes and then press cancel, rider canceled, and I will get paid $5 if it is not the first cancelation?

Thanks.


----------



## XavierKnight (Dec 6, 2014)

I believe you have to hit rider no show


----------



## Former Yellow Driver (Sep 5, 2014)

transport1980 said:


> So if I am picking up a rider, and they cancel the ride after me spending 5 minutes traveling to them, I will get paid $5 if it is not their first cancelation.


I've never seen $5 for a fare that I had not arrived at and hit the arrive button and waited 5 minuted before hitting Cancel - No Show. Maybe that's just me or my market.


transport1980 said:


> If I arrive at a rider and press arrived and no one shows, I wait five minutes and then press cancel, rider canceled, and I will get paid $5 if it is not the first cancelation?.


This is the ONLY way I've ever received the $5 cancellation fee.....and it's not very often (less than 25%).


----------



## The Geek (May 29, 2014)

transport1980 said:


> I just want to make sure I understand this correctly.
> 
> So if I am picking up a rider, and they cancel the ride after me spending 5 minutes traveling to them, I will get paid $5 if it is not their first cancelation.
> 
> ...


You are correct on both counts. You may have to email in on occasion...


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

transport1980 said:


> I just want to make sure I understand this correctly.
> 
> So if I am picking up a rider, and they cancel the ride after me spending 5 minutes traveling to them, I will get paid $5 if it is not their first cancelation.
> 
> ...


That is Uber's policy in both cases. You're experience may vary however. Welcome to "Being Uber".


----------



## Oh My (Dec 26, 2014)

I had an Uber "corporate" twit in my car that wanted to argue about something else. I looked him directly in the eye in the rearview mirror and said "See this timer on my instrument cluster here? I use it. Pay us the damn no-show cancellation fees" and rated him a 2.


----------



## cybertec69 (Jul 23, 2014)

transport1980 said:


> I just want to make sure I understand this correctly.
> 
> So if I am picking up a rider, and they cancel the ride after me spending 5 minutes traveling to them, I will get paid $5 if it is not their first cancelation.
> 
> ...


No you will not see a dime, the only time you MIGHT see a dime is when you have arrived "hit arrived" and then wait at least 5-10 minutes. You must be new.


----------



## Former Yellow Driver (Sep 5, 2014)

The Geek said:


> You are correct on both counts. You may have to email in on occasion...


Have you ever been actually paid in the first scenario for a passenger cancelled trip after 5 minutes? Just curious about your personal experience.


----------



## Former Yellow Driver (Sep 5, 2014)

UberHammer said:


> That is Uber's policy in both cases. You're experience may vary however. Welcome to "Being Uber".


Have you ever been actually paid in the first scenario for a passenger cancelled trip after 5 minutes? Just curious about your personal experience.


----------



## The Geek (May 29, 2014)

Former Yellow Driver said:


> Have you ever been actually paid in the first scenario for a passenger cancelled trip after 5 minutes? Just curious about your personal experience.


Yes.


----------



## Tommy Tours (Sep 19, 2014)

had one the other night 3 minutes away, pulled up outside customer cancelled, E-mailed uber about 5.00 told the customer has 5 minutes to cancel, no $$$,


----------



## Former Yellow Driver (Sep 5, 2014)

The Geek said:


> Yes.


Thank you. I never have.


----------



## Former Yellow Driver (Sep 5, 2014)

Tommy Tours said:


> had one the other night 3 minutes away, pulled up outside customer cancelled, E-mailed uber about 5.00 told the customer has 5 minutes to cancel, no $$$,


Same experience....never seen the $5.


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

Former Yellow Driver said:


> Have you ever been actually paid in the first scenario for a passenger cancelled trip after 5 minutes? Just curious about your personal experience.


All of my customer cancels have occurred within the first few minutes. When I have cancelled after 5 minutes it's rare to get paid on it because Uber always says it's their first when I asked to be paid for it. It's a huge cost to drivers, but the OP matches Uber's crappy policy none the less. I've nevet gotten Uber to pay for a cancel that didn't pay automatically. You can see within seconds in the dashboard whether it paid or not.


----------



## Nooa (Dec 30, 2014)

I have @ least 5 a week, and actually 2 today, in B0ston no show is $10 some people think we are just supposed to wait for ever. I use a stop watch on my phone & wait exactly 5.0 MIN.. You must hit NO SHOW.. & you will get paid.
Lots of people do not refresh they're app and it puts the wrong PU locations & We do not get paid to drive all over the city looking for them...


----------



## Former Yellow Driver (Sep 5, 2014)

Nooa said:


> I have @ least 5 a week, and actually 2 today, in B0ston no show is $10 some people think we are just supposed to wait for ever. I use a stop watch on my phone & wait exactly 5.0 MIN.. You must hit NO SHOW.. & you will get paid.
> Lots of people do not refresh they're app and it puts the wrong PU locations & We do not get paid to drive all over the city looking for them...


I wonder if this is dependent on the market you are in? Seems strange that you get ALL of the cancellation fees and so many of the rest of us (in different markets) rarely if ever get them. Could the local offices be attempting to "save" Fuber money by declining or lying about these?


----------



## Nooa (Dec 30, 2014)

To make $10.00 in Boston is very hard, unless it's a no show.
The middle ride was someone that was not ready when I arrived & they cancelled on ME. 








I know It sounds harsh but I do text them with my location (PIN LOCATION) at 3.30 min & they have 1.3 min to either lmk their actual location or get in the car. 
according to Uber CSR you MUST be on location for 5.01 minutes to get paid. they told me to make sure of that.. So Now I use my phone's stop watch. 
Remember we are car share & we are doing them a favor giving them a ride for a fair (LOL) price.. Like I read on here before they would not leave they're friend waiting for 5 min without the courtesy call saying they were running a few min late.


----------



## CityGirl (Nov 29, 2014)

Former Yellow Driver said:


> Have you ever been actually paid in the first scenario for a passenger cancelled trip after 5 minutes? Just curious about your personal experience.


I have been. I was today.


----------



## Cemal (Jan 6, 2015)

Uber explain me in email that we might get cancellation fee(if it is riders first one, which happens to be too often) only after we arrive, 5 munutes noone shows up, and after that 5 min driver or rider cancel the trip.5 min after pressing "arriving".Not 5 min after we receive call.


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

Tommy Tours said:


> had one the other night 3 minutes away, pulled up outside customer cancelled, E-mailed uber about 5.00 told the customer has 5 minutes to cancel, no $$$,


^^^
I think that sometimes a customer might just do that for spite.


----------



## ChrisInABQ (Oct 21, 2014)

All of Albuquerque must be using up their first free cancel on me, because I've yet to be paid for a "No Show". I wait until I 6 changes of the clock (If I hit arrive at 7:52, I wait until 7:58) to ensure I'm at least 5 minutes (don't know if Uber keeps this time by the second) then make the phone call. I have been paid for several cancels when the pax cancels after I've hit arrived, but never for a no show. Just bad luck maybe?


----------



## Dany (Oct 30, 2014)

Still u guys talkin about cancelation trip, guarantees Etc.....bullshit
Guys don't forget it's .90 fkn/ mile
Why don't u fkn stop driving 
Even my 5 y old son ,he understand what's wrong with u guys 
STOP DRIVING


----------



## BlkGeep (Dec 7, 2014)

https://uberpeople.net/threads/uber-101-3-cancellations.10558/


----------



## UberDriver2014 (Oct 31, 2014)

I've had no less than 30 no-shows. Each time I send Uber an email to inquire about the $5 fee. IN ALL CASES I WAS DENIED. Every single time Uber claims its the riders first time.


----------



## jaymaxx44 (Sep 19, 2014)

We get paid $5 after 5 min after arrival for a "no show" in the NYC area. I've gotten a good amount paid. Once in awhile they claim first time waived.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

I had an interesting one tonight: Drove to a ping 10 minutes from me... I tapped 'arrive', pax calls & guides me to get close to the pick-up location... as I arrive at the spot I hit 'begin trip' and I hear him talking to someone... then he tells me he just got asked to stay at work longer and asks if I can cancel and pay a fee. I tell him to just hit cancel on his app, that it's no problem, the app will handle it. When I logged in to the uber site to check my daily trips after getting home, I see he was charged the $4 min and the $5 cancellation. I like that. (And I doubt he'll mind either).


----------



## Former Yellow Driver (Sep 5, 2014)

Michael - Cleveland said:


> ... as I arrive at the spot I hit 'begin trip'...


You get 16 cents a minute for waiting in Cleveland. Why in hell would you start the trip before you saw your passenger(s), they were in the car and you knew where you were going? Were you going to make 32 cents more by starting it two minutes early? Suppose the guy came out carrying a drunken girl that had vomit on her face and told you that he needed you to take the two of them to a grocery store and wait WITH her in the car why he went shopping. Shouldn't take more than 15-20 minutes but you could keep the "meter" running? If you start the trip before you know this and then TRY to cancel... he gets to rate you. Screw that. I'm driving away when I see him carrying this chick.....I don't even need to hear the grocery store shit.


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

transport1980 said:


> I just want to make sure I understand this correctly.
> 
> So if I am picking up a rider, and they cancel the ride after me spending 5 minutes traveling to them, I will get paid $5 if it is not their first cancelation.
> 
> ...


Your better option on a rider no-show is to ghost ride the pax and collect fare. There is a greater probability you'll be compensated for your time. Remember, ABC - Always Be Compensated.

The notion of waiting for a pax for 5 minutes...10 minutes is insane. We don't have that kind of time. Wait 1 minute then start the trip. After 2 minutes start the ghost ride. They have the app so they know exactly when you'll be there. Making you wait more than 2 minutes is wholly unacceptable and they need to feel it for their own good, I mean.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

Former Yellow Driver said:


> You get 16 cents a minute for waiting in Cleveland. Why in hell would you start the trip before you saw your passenger(s), they were in the car and you knew where you were going? .


If I have hit 'arrived' and waited for pax and I can see from their gps/pin that they are on the other side of their office building and are going to be another several minutes, I BEGIN the TRIP. If they have to cancel (as in the case I described) I get the cancellation fee. If I (or they) cancel before I start the trip, 9 of 10 times, I get nothing for my time and expense. (The rest of your question is hypothetical nonsense - I don't do rides like that... I know how to not accept a fare and how to ask someone to get out of my car.)


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

Desert Driver said:


> Your better option on a rider no-show is to ghost ride the pax and collect fare. There is a greater probability you'll be compensated for your time. Remember, ABC - Always Be Compensated.


It's illegal to 'ghost-ride' a fare - it's called 'fraud'. If you're comfortable stealing and risking both losing access to the Uber platform and being prosecuted, that's your business. Advising others to break the law and steal from passengers is ill advised.


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

Michael - Cleveland said:


> It's illegal to 'ghost-ride' a fare - it's called 'fraud'. If you're comfortable stealing and risking both losing access to the Uber platform and being prosecuted, that's your business. Advising others to break the law and steal from passengers is ill advised.


We're IC's. We cannot afford to give away even a moment of our time. Think of it as a service charge for rudeness and inconvenience. It's simply another tool at our disposal. Remember, there is nothing immoral about being compensated for your time. As IC's, that's our stock in trade.
I currently have a 4.96 rating.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

Desert Driver said:


> We're IC's. We cannot afford to give away even a moment of our time.


IC's often make investments in order to produce a revenue - and often lose on their investment (in time, supplies, expenses, etc.). That's the definition of an Independent Contractor. If you don't want to risk not getting paid when you drive to a fare - don't drive to the fare. If you want some guarantee for a return on your time investment, get a job as an employee, not an independent contractor. Just sayin'


----------



## Former Yellow Driver (Sep 5, 2014)

Michael - Cleveland said:


> If I have hit 'arrived' and waited for pax and I can see from their gps/pin that they are on the other side of their office building and are going to be another several minutes, I BEGIN the TRIP.


 How do you know where they are going? How do you know that there aren't six of them that are going to try to get in your car? How do you know one of them isn't going to start throwing up as they walk towards your car? How do you know that two of them won't have fresh beers that they INSIST on taking with them? Until you actually SEE your passengers....ALL of your passengers....and know where they are going it's just cheap stupid shit to start the trip for a couple of 16 cent minutes.


Michael - Cleveland said:


> If they have to cancel (as in the case I described) I get the cancellation fee.


 After you start the meter you get a cancel fee? How? In the case above you are LUCKY that the passenger offered to pay a fee....most of the time they do NOT.....and you've already started the trip.


Michael - Cleveland said:


> ... I know how to not accept a fare and how to ask someone to get out of my car.)


How do you NOT accept a fare AFTER you've already started the trip before seeing the passengers?


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

Michael - Cleveland said:


> IC's often make investments in order to produce a revenue - and often lose on their investment (in time, supplies, expenses, etc.). That's the definition of an Independent Contractor. If you don't want to risk not getting paid when you drive to a fare - don't drive to the fare. If you want some guarantee for a return on your time investment, get a job as an employee, not an independent contractor. Just sayin'


I've been a consultant for 20 years, thanks. I'm pretty sure I know what I'm doing, and I certainly understand what I must be compensated for. After a while, being compensated is a lifestyle. My time is simply too valuable to give away. You understand.


----------



## ChrisInABQ (Oct 21, 2014)

Desert Driver said:


> We're IC's. We cannot afford to give away even a moment of our time. Think of it as a service charge for rudeness and inconvenience. It's simply another tool at our disposal.
> I currently have a 4.96 rating.


I'm sure a judge or arbitrator would be impressed with your rating. I have to side with Michael, it falls on the side of fraud to ghost-ride and certainly isn't worth the few cents you're putting together by doing so. If you want to incorporate self-justified fraud into your business plan, that's your prerogative. I advise against, however, recommending that others commit fraud along with you with your ABC mentality.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

Desert Driver said:


> After a while, being compensated is a lifestyle. My time is simply too valuable to give away. You understand.


Then you do understand that IC are NOT always compensated for their time - so you instructions to others that they should commit fraud, risk the loss of access to the driver app and risk prosecution is really rather baffling. Hey, to each his own - but man - I would never post on a public message telling the world I'm a thief - and encouraging others to steal as well 'because they deserve it'.


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

ChrisInABQ said:


> I'm sure a judge or arbitrator would be impressed with your rating. I have to side with Michael, it falls on the side of fraud to ghost-ride and certainly isn't worth the few cents you're putting together by doing so. If you want to incorporate self-justified fraud into your business plan, that's your prerogative. I advise against, however, recommending that others commit fraud along with you with your ABC mentality.


Remember, ABC. That's all I'm saying. No sense leaving money on the table when you have earned it, we will agree.


----------



## UBERisaLOSER (Jan 3, 2015)

Desert Driver said:


> *I've been a consultant for 20 years, thanks. I'm pretty sure I know what I'm doing*, and I certainly understand what I must be compensated for. After a while, being compensated is a lifestyle. *My time is simply too valuable* *to give away*. You understand.


Yet you drive for UberX...


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

Michael - Cleveland said:


> The you do understand that IC are NOT always compensated for their time - so you instructions to others that they should commit fraud, risk the loss of access to the driver app and risk prosecution is really rather baffling. Hey, to each his own - but man - I would never post on a public message telling the world I'm a thief - and encouraging others to steal as well 'because they deserve it'.


I am compensated for every moment I spend on behalf of my clients. I have become very productive and efficient over my years of consulting. My clients appreciate that about me. Evidently my paxs do, too! Everyone wins when everyone plays by the rules with Desert Driver. I gotta say, it's a pretty good feeling.


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

UBERisaLOSER said:


> Yet you drive for UberX...


Yes, as a mindless past time and counterbalance to my stressful day job. Why do you ask, lose?


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

Former Yellow Driver said:


> Until you actually SEE your passengers....ALL of your passengers....and know where they are going it's just cheap stupid shit to start the trip for a couple of 16 cent minutes.


You're missing the point - it's not about $.16/min - it's about 100% guarantee of either the min fare ($4 in my market) or guarantee of the $5 cancellation fee.



> After you start the meter you get a cancel fee? How?


Because the PAX cancels - not me.



> In the case above you are LUCKY that the passenger offered to pay a fee....


No I'm not - he would have had to cancel if he asked about a fee or not - and he would have been charged the cancellation fee or min fare, regardless.



> How do you NOT accept a fare AFTER you've already started the trip before seeing the passengers?


I didn't say "...AFTTER - those are your words, but, to clarify, what I did say was:
"... I know how to not accept a fare and how to ask someone to get out of my car."
If I don't want some sloppy drunks in my car - I don't allow them in. If someone becomes belligerent after a trip has started (happened once this weekend) I stop the car and tell them to get out of my car - and I end the trip. It's MY car - my choice.


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

Michael - Cleveland said:


> You're missing the point - it's not about $.16/min - it's about 100% guarantee of either the min fare ($4 in my market) or guarantee of the $5 cancellation fee.
> 
> Because the PAX cancels - not me.
> 
> ...


This thread has really devolved into mental masturbation, hasn't it?


----------



## UBERisaLOSER (Jan 3, 2015)

Michael - Cleveland said:


> You're missing the point - it's not about $.16/min - it's about 100% guarantee of either the min fare ($4 in my market) or guarantee of the $5 cancellation fee.


So $2.40 and a guaranteed 1-star rating is worth it to you over a 50/50 chance at the cancellation fee? Ok.


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

UBERisaLOSER said:


> So $2.40 and a guaranteed 1-star rating is worth it to you over a 50/50 chance at the cancellation fee? Ok.


And some folks wonder why the experienced drivers opt for the ghost ride. ..


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

Desert Driver said:


> I am compensated for every moment I spend on behalf of my clients. I have become very productive and efficient over my years of consulting. My clients appreciate that about me. Evidently my paxs do, too! Everyone wins when everyone plays by the rules with Desert Driver. I gotta say, it's a pretty good feeling.


Nice try - but I've got 20 years on your 20 years - and you're either blissfully ignoring what you spend in time and money to attract a client before you they become a client, or you lay golden eggs (in which case you sure as hell wouldn't be anywhere near this forum or driving for Uber fares. Don't kid yourself.


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

Michael - Cleveland said:


> Nice try - but I've got 20 years on your 20 years - and you're either blissfully ignoring what you spend in time and money to attract a client before you they become a client, or you lay golden eggs (in which case you sure as hell wouldn't be anywhere near this forum or driving for Uber fares. Don't kid yourself.


Oh, no need to apologize. I was merely explaining how I comport myself.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

UBERisaLOSER said:


> So $2.40 and a guaranteed 1-star rating is worth it to you over a 50/50 chance at the cancellation fee? Ok.


The min fare is $4 - net $3.20, and the cancellation fee is $5 - net $4.
In either case, with gas @ $2.25/gal prem) - *those fees cover my wasted gas and time. 5 minutes wait time at $.16/min ($.80), does not*.

Don't know how it works in your market, but *cancellations in my market cannot leave feedback ratings* (by driver or pax) . And personally, I don't care about star ratings - they are meaningless to me on Uber). I know my overall ratings average will always be above the min 4.6 - so I couldn't care less.


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

Michael - Cleveland said:


> The min fare is $4 - net $3.20, and the cancellation fee is $5 - net $4.
> In either case, with gas @ $2.25/gal prem) - *those fees cover my wasted gas and time. 5 minutes wait time at $.16/min ($.80), does not*.
> 
> Don't know how it works in your market, but *cancellations in my market cannot leave feedback ratings* (by driver or pax) . (And personally, I don't care about star ratings - they are meaningless to me on Uber). I know my overall ratings average will always be above the min 4.6 - so I couldn't care less.


I can explain to you how the rating system is statistically flawed, if you'd like.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

Desert Driver said:


> I can explain to you how the rating system is statistically flawed, if you'd like.


hehe... no need. It's a 'best effort' in a new industry - it will change as the industry matures. Right now for both Uber and Lyft the ratings a re a tool for manipulating drivers (and in Lyft's case, making sure they can't hit the Lyft bonuses - Just as Uber uses their 'online 50 mins of an hour to qualify for their worthless 'guaranteed hourly rate').

One thing I do like about the ratings for PAX is that I rate a PAX 3 or below, I'll never receive their pings. I hope it's the same for the passengers ratings of drivers.

I have enough things to worry about in my life - I'm not going to lose sleep over my ratings. I don't do anything stupid to cause low ratings.


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

Michael - Cleveland said:


> hehe... no need. It's a 'best effort' in a new industry - it will change as the industry matures. Right now for both Uber and Lyft the ratings a re a tool for manipulating drivers (and in Lyft's case, making sure they can't hit the Lyft bonuses - Just as Uber uses their 'online 50 mins of an hour to qualify for their worthless 'guaranteed hourly rate').
> 
> One thing I do like about the ratings for PAX is that I rate a PAX 3 or below, I'll never receive their pings. I hope it's the same for the passengers ratings of drivers.
> 
> I have enough things to worry about in my life - I'm not going to lose sleep over my ratings. I don't do anything stupid to cause low ratings.


If you want to grasp why the rating system is flawed, pick up a stats textbook and get up to speed on ordinal scales versus interval scales. When you do, I promise you'll be scratching your head wondering who the idiot was who thought it would be a good idea to combine the two. It's basic 200-level Statistics.


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

Michael - Cleveland said:


> IC's often make investments in order to produce a revenue - and often lose on their investment (in time, supplies, expenses, etc.). That's the definition of an Independent Contractor. If you don't want to risk not getting paid when you drive to a fare - don't drive to the fare. If you want some guarantee for a return on your time investment, get a job as an employee, not an independent contractor. Just sayin'


You keep missing the fundamental point, Mike. There is nothing immoral about being compensated for your time. As you do more IC/consulting work, this will begin to make more sense. Hang in there, buddy! We'll get you through this, I promise.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

Desert Driver said:


> And some folks wonder why the experienced drivers opt for the ghost ride. ..


Ghost rides would be mandatory to keep a 4.9 in many situations. Just a cost of doing biz from what I hear from the high end drivers.


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

scrurbscrud said:


> Ghost rides would be mandatory to keep a 4.9 in many situations. Just a cost of doing biz from what I hear from the high end drivers.


Well stated. There is nothing immoral about being compensated for our time. Why are so many drivers having difficulty grasping this simple concept?


----------



## Oh My (Dec 26, 2014)

There should be a mandatory min. $7 charge the split second a rider touches that button to request a ride. What they decide to do afterwards is their prerogative.

Last nite I received a ping to a fancy highrise. 7 minute trip to arrive, waited 6 minutes and got a text "Pumpkin, it's going to be a few more minutes, is that okay?". Pumpkin?!

Another one came out at about 4.5 minutes and said "You never called me, oh wait, you sent a text". I told queenie I am not required to do either.

Another I waited exactly 60 seconds for after that. There was NO place to pull over. I was blocking the alley that somebody was trying to get out of, here comes another car that can't squeeze through, and another. Courtney and Uber driver create gridlock. Sick of this shit and not wanting my car hit or mirror ripped off, I promptly left. I received a text "You cancelled so I called another driver". I replied "Good, now be ready for him". This is a female problem that Uber or the drivers collectively will have to correct. I'm not their boyfriend or their Dad.

They can snapchat pics of their cleavage, play games, find a quickie with a neighbor in 39 seconds, order tacos and reserve a spot at the salon at a specific time (that they're NOT going to be late for) with those damn phones but they can't see the Uber car arriving or at their doorstep on that thing. Or even look out the ****ing window.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

Desert Driver said:


> Well stated. There is nothing immoral about *being compensated for our time. *Why are so many drivers having difficulty grasping this simple concept?


*That's the only credible way to view this gig.*

It was marginal prior to the last rate cut with Uber. Now it's not even on the radar, so they are no longer on my radar. Simple. App off. No bridges burned. If they change their ways my app will be back on, maybe. 
*
Depends ONLY on the numbers, always.*


----------



## Former Yellow Driver (Sep 5, 2014)

Oh My said:


> This is a female problem that Uber or the drivers collectively will have to correct.


This isn't just a female problem. But it is definitely becoming more of a problem and females seem to be the biggest part of the problem.


----------



## Oh My (Dec 26, 2014)

I


Former Yellow Driver said:


> This isn't just a female problem. But it is definitely becoming more of a problem and females seem to be the biggest part of the problem.


It is specifically a female problem in my market.


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

Oh My said:


> There should be a mandatory min. $7 charge the split second a rider touches that button to request a ride. What they decide to do afterwards is their prerogative.
> 
> Last nite I received a ping to a fancy highrise. 7 minute trip to arrive, waited 6 minutes and got a text "Pumpkin, it's going to be a few more minutes, is that okay?". Pumpkin?!
> 
> ...


Good post.


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

Lyft has a bether algorithm. The trip starts when the driver hits ARRIVE. That, of course, is the correct design. And I've never had to ghost ride a Lyft pax.


----------



## Oh My (Dec 26, 2014)

Desert Driver said:


> Lyft has a bether algorithm. The trip starts when the driver hits ARRIVE. That, of course, is the correct design. And I've never had to ghost ride a Lyft pax.


Good to know!


----------



## Oh My (Dec 26, 2014)

The highrise princess texted me 18 minutes later "I'm here, where are you?". Eighteen minutes later. I told her I'm now up at x and x 3 miles away and she can hail a cab up here and I'll take her on the rest of her journey but I just got another ride request. I prefaced that with "Sweetie".


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

Oh My said:


> The highrise princess texted me 18 minutes later "I'm here, where are you?". Eighteen minutes later. I told her I'm now up at x and x 3 miles away and she can hail a cab up here and I'll take her on the rest of her journey but I just got another ride request. I prefaced that with "Sweetie".


Atta boy/girl. Man, if ever there was a pax just begging to be ghost ridden, that was it!


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

Always remember who is doing who the favor here. The pax _needs_ a ride. We don't _need_ to give a ride. Ergo, we drivers set the expectation of timeliness, not the pax. It's just that simple. If the pax doesn't like it, there's a bus stop down the street. Oh wait, those run on a schedule, too.


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

Michael - Cleveland said:


> hehe... no need. It's a 'best effort' in a new industry - it will change as the industry matures. Right now for both Uber and Lyft the ratings a re a tool for manipulating drivers (and in Lyft's case, making sure they can't hit the Lyft bonuses - Just as Uber uses their 'online 50 mins of an hour to qualify for their worthless 'guaranteed hourly rate').
> 
> One thing I do like about the ratings for PAX is that I rate a PAX 3 or below, I'll never receive their pings. I hope it's the same for the passengers ratings of drivers.
> 
> I have enough things to worry about in my life - I'm not going to lose sleep over my ratings. I don't do anything stupid to cause low ratings.


Man, you have that right - don't do anything stupid and you don't have to worry about low ratings. This is my fourth straight week of solid 5 star ratings. Obviously we can assume that Desert Driver isn't doing anything stupid.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

Desert Driver said:


> Always remember who is doing who the favor here. The pax _needs_ a ride. We don't _need_ to give a ride. Ergo, we drivers set the expectation of timeliness, not the pax. It's just that simple. If the pax doesn't like it, there's a bus stop down the street. Oh wait, those run on a schedule, too.


LOL! You say the most bizarre (and entertaining) things!
Yeah... driver's are obviously out there destroying their vehicles for the fun of it, not for the pay... _'we don't need no steekin' passengers'_
The passengers 'need' us? Why - because they're incapable of calling a cab or jacking a car?
hehe... too much!


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

Michael - Cleveland said:


> LOL! You say the most bizarre (and entertaining) things!
> Yeah... driver's are obviously out there destroying their vehicles for the fun of it, not for the pay... _'we don't need no steekin' passengers'_
> The passengers 'need' us? Why - because they're incapable of calling a cab or jacking a car?
> hehe... too much!


Likewise, I'm sure. But all kidding aside, we need to understand who is doing who the favor here. And, outside of racing, when did anyone ever say that putting wear and tear on our vehicles was fun? See, Mike, there you go with your assumptions again.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

Desert Driver said:


> Likewise, I'm sure. But all kidding aside, we need to understand who is doing who the favor here.


And that's one big part of the problem in YOUR assumption:
No One Is Doing Anyone 'A Favor'.
*It's business.*
These aren't my friends - and I am not theirs.


----------

